# UVI releases Drum Designer - Modern Drum Workshop



## UVI (Sep 19, 2018)

UVI has released *Drum Designer*, a modern drum instrument, including powerful new Kick, Snare, Clap and Cymbal sound design engines, dedicated 8-part sequencer and more.

Drum Designer combines the best of synthesis and sample-based drum techniques, breaking down drum hits to the component level and allowing users to rapidly create, edit and combine sounds with the flexibility of a synthesizer and the polish and impact of high-quality sample libraries.

Created with a focus on today's detail-oriented sound design and production methods, Drum Designer presents 4 dedicated engines outfitted with a combination of component drum samples and customized synthesis layers utilizing 3d wavetables. Each engine presents a deep and flexible toolset to help producers create powerful and iconic drum sounds, quickly explore variations, and mix them into existing tracks of any style.

Users can make broad-stroke changes to preset sounds with front page macros or take complete control over individual hit components with detailed editors and a versatile effects section. Each voice archetype (kick, snare, clap and cymbal) allows surgical sound shaping through component-specific editors including control over time, gain, pan, pitch, key-tracking, HP and LP filters, sample start time, phase, AHD amp envelopes, stereo width and more. Drum sounds can be further tweaked and refined through an effect section including transient designer, soft clipper, stereo width, EQ and convolution reverb.

Drum Designer can be instanced as single instruments or as an 8-part kit (including 1x Kick, 2x Snare, 1x Clap and 4x Cymbal engines), controllable by your host DAW or from the internal sequencer.

*Drum Designer* offers native 64-bit standalone operation by way of Falcon or the free UVI Workstation, providing comprehensive support for all modern DAWs and simultaneous authorization on up to 3 computers or iLok keys.

Drum Designer is available immediately at the introductory price of $99 / 99€ through October 1st, 2018 (regularly $149 / 149€).

*Discover Drum Designer*:


*Watch Drum Designer in action*:


*Listen to Drum Designer*:


----------



## Sample Fuel (Sep 19, 2018)

Congratulations.....this looks like a very cool instrument. Very well thought out.


----------



## artomatic (Sep 19, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 20, 2018)

Excellent, I have a lot of fun playing with it.


----------



## mixtur (Sep 26, 2018)

Nice, but no tom or percussion sounds?

Also, did anyone understand from the demo if it´s possible to recall presets for individual tracks when in sequencer mode (ex Kick presets)?


----------



## Spip (Sep 26, 2018)

mixtur said:


> Also, did anyone understand from the demo if it´s possible to recall presets for individual tracks when in sequencer mode (ex Kick presets)?




Yes, at 4'31" in the overview video.


----------



## mixtur (Sep 28, 2018)

Spip said:


> Yes, at 4'31" in the overview video.


But those are sequencer presets, not kick sound presets. The instrument edit sub menu only enables you to choose samples, but not really a kick preset. It however appears to be possible using the stand alone instrument plugins.


----------



## String-for-sale (Sep 28, 2018)

That's an interesting library, but I already have similar libraries (Stacker, Geist 2, Beatbox Anthology 2, etc.). It might be overkill for me.


----------



## mixtur (Sep 28, 2018)

String-for-sale said:


> That's an interesting library, but I already have similar libraries (Stacker, Geist 2, Beatbox Anthology 2, etc.). It might be overkill for me.



It´s all about the workflow and getting results quickly in my opinion, and I´m still looking for the perfect tool. 
Stacker is great, but it´s not fast. Beatbox is similar, but is obviously focused on vintage drum machines. 

The closest I´ve seen to this is Evolution from wave alchemy, but this one looks neater and appears to have a better workflow. The sounds are less varied in drum designer for sure though.


----------



## Spip (Sep 28, 2018)

mixtur said:


> The instrument edit sub menu only enables you to choose samples, but not really a kick preset. It however appears to be possible using the stand alone instrument plugins.



Sources ?

From the manual. Page 10.


----------



## gamma-ut (Sep 29, 2018)

Spip said:


> Sources ?
> 
> From the manual. Page 10.



I believe that’s for the individual Kick module, not for the kick within the drum-machine module.


----------



## mixtur (Sep 30, 2018)

Spip said:


> Sources ?
> 
> From the manual. Page 10.


That's only for the stand alone kick-instrument, not for the drum machine GUI, like I said in my post.


----------



## Spip (Sep 30, 2018)

mixtur said:


> That's only for the stand alone kick-instrument, not for the drum machine GUI, like I said in my post.


----------



## mixtur (Oct 6, 2018)

Spip said:


>


Again, these are not the same presets as the ones accessible from the main view.
Basically, you can´t choose a kick preset from the main view and snare from another. The presets available per drum are completely different.

I played with it for a week now, and the preset handling isn´t great, but a lot of the workflow issues would be completely avoided if they implemented an undo function.


----------



## mixtur (Oct 6, 2018)

I purchased this and have now played with it for a week. It´s good but have some serious workflow issues. 

Some of the things UVI need to have a look at:

No undo or reset function
Presets or sample layers can´t easily be auditioned while editing 
Not possible to re purpose the drum slots
No "transient" layer for snares or kicks (ex snaps, rims, klicks...)
Would love to see tom and more non-metallic percussion sounds
Midi-mapping for layer browsing is not very usable right now
Obviously no sample import, which could be very useful for some
Sequencer pattern tied to kit presets, and no support for odd signatures etc
Check out my review if you´re interested:
http://groovetools.blogspot.com/2018/10/uvi-drum-designer-review.html


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Nov 23, 2018)

A bit confused by this one. Looks very much like Wave Alchemy's Evolution (which i have) and i'm wondering what are the differences, pros and cons of one vs the other. Any insights?


----------



## Inceptic (Dec 14, 2019)

mixtur said:


> I purchased this and have now played with it for a week. It´s good but have some serious workflow issues.
> 
> Some of the things UVI need to have a look at:
> 
> ...



After one year, have any of these been addressed by UVI?


----------



## tav.one (Dec 15, 2019)

Inceptic said:


> After one year, have any of these been addressed by UVI?


I believe not, but I still get a lot of use from Drum Designer everyday. Getting these features would be a great addition.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 15, 2019)

I enjoyed Drum Designer, but XO has pretty much replaced it completely for me.


----------



## tav.one (Dec 15, 2019)

I have my eyes on XO as well. I want to make use of tons of my sample collections which I can't in DD, but I love DD's interface.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 15, 2019)

the cool thing is they're mapped to the same keys so they play nice together if you want to use some of the rhythms from drum designer. XO is game-changer though.


----------



## mixtur (Dec 24, 2019)

Inceptic said:


> After one year, have any of these been addressed by UVI?


No updates since


----------

